
Spin up instances of full-stack software to try it before installing it - vinnyglennon
https://show.layerci.com/
======
memexy
Looks pretty cool. How does this compare to bitnami? Bitnami's community list
of stacks is pretty extensive:
[https://bitnami.com/stacks](https://bitnami.com/stacks). So I'm wondering
what the advantages are of layerci over bitnami and their pre-made stacks.

